# Recommendations on ONLY electric power washers



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I searched this section of the forum for electric and there are only a few posts with very few recent recommendations. Everything I read says for wood you don't need anything with higher then 2200 psi. I only paint a couple exteriors a year. I will not sub out, I like to do it all myself. I got some good ideas from the reviews on Family Handyman but I'm not convinced on their recommendation. I like the this hyde tool for when I find the unit. I don't want the maintenance with a gas or the weight. I want the best electric I can get, within reason $$$. 

My recent project is 450' of fence. I'm hoping I can get it washed now so when the weather gets nice and warm enough I can just paint. I'm in the northeast. So prep in the cold. 

Any help, please and thank you.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The downside is that for washing a house, it is GPM that matters more than PSI. An electric won't deliver the volume of water you need, spray it high enough, etc.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

DeanV said:


> The downside is that for washing a house, it is GPM that matters more than PSI. An electric won't deliver the volume of water you need, spray it high enough, etc.


I will have to agree with DeanV, the electric units just don't have enough OOMF to clean well enough for paint to adhere properly after cleaning and drying. I used an electric a few years back when my gas PW died on me in the middle of cleaning a home. It just didn't cut it and for some reason it kept blowing fuses that were part of the internal guts of the unit. I had to buy 3 or 4 of those small, round fuses used in units like those.


----------

